# Yamaha Diesel EDL7000SDE vs Honda EU7000is



## Tristimulus (Jan 6, 2018)

We bought house and it has generator and manual power switch and cable L14-30R to connect generator, but generator is very old and not working and probably was not run for a long time. We have about 10-12 power outages per year, usualy 5-7hours, but some can be more then 2 days and we have incubators running most of the time, so I need extreamly reliable generator.
I narrowed down my search to 
Honda inverter and Yamaha Diesel EDL7000SDE, but I open for suggestions in that price range. I'm in lower mainland- BC, Canada
Yamaha EDL7000SDE is really a rebranded Kubota GL7000.
Price for honda - 5000 CAD (4000USD) - for Yamaha - 5800CAD(4640US)
Honda 5500W max 7000W, Yamaha 6500W - max 70000W
So diesel can produce more stable power, but I don't think I need it, 5500W should be enought.
Both should produce reliable power, honda should be a bit better, but yamaha should be not bad as well, at least based on specs: 
I have small diesel Kubota tractor and Ram eco diesel, so I usually have fresh diesel on hand.
Honda is using less gas at 1/4 load which will be my typical load during outage.
Yamaha is using less diesel at full load.
Yamaha has larger tank 7.4G vs 5.1G at honda.
Yamaha full load run time is 10H, but honda 6.5H
1/4 load honda 18H, Yamaha 20H.
My major concern with diesel is: it is 3600 RPM, not 1800RPM.
All 1800RPM diesels are more expensive (at about 10000$)
Both required Oil change after 100hours, so no advantage to Diesel. (probably diesel mantanance will be little bit more expensive)
Diesel is 518lb, vs honda 261lb, honda advantage.
Also honda has L14-30R outlet, but Yamaha only has two L5-30 and L6-30, so I need to do somre rewiring for Yamaha (split my L14-30R into two L5-30
Honda is much more quiter.
60Db at full load and 52DB at 1/4 load.
Diesel is 66Db.
Generator is located behind a shed in 30' from the house, so noice is not a big concern.
My major concern is reliability:
Diesel is only 3600RPM, not 1800RPM. 
So, Is 3600RPM Kubota deisel more reliable then 3600 Honda engine?
Does anybody has experience with Yamaha/Kubota deisel generator?
Thanks


----------



## GeneratorHunter (Dec 24, 2018)

Greetings, 

Thanks for your post. I now have the same dilemma for running a food truck. Have you heard the both generators start up? I would really love to get the Kubota but fear we may not be allowed in some places that require a quiet generator. Please let me know which one you picked and if you have any regrets. Happy Holidays.


----------

